# how many times do i feed them?



## jaytoon (May 19, 2009)

ive just added 2 damsels and a big red shrimp to my tank.
im new to this so just looking for a bit of help.

ive bought frozen cubes to feed them.

can someone tell me how many times i should feed them? how many cubes i should use?

ive used 2 cubes since saturday
regards
jay


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

do you have flake food because the flake should be used as a staple diet while frozen foods are occasinal


----------



## jaytoon (May 19, 2009)

no but ill get some this week.
is there certain types you would recommand?
also how many times would you feed them a day?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

pre-rinse a cube of frozen food through a fine mesh net or coffee filter with alittle tank water or RO/DI water. you may have to rinse a few times until you notice its clear. this process takes 5 minutes but saves headache in the long run as frozen foods tend to be high in phosphates (and possibly other things) 
a mixture of different foods is best, i personally feed every 3 or 4 days sometimes here and there for certain corals or things in my tank.

how big is this setup, how long has it been setup, more about it please.
welcome to the forum.


----------

